# Alien: Ridley Scott hat Idee für neues Prequel



## Darkmoon76 (4. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Ridley Scott hat Idee für neues Prequel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Ridley Scott hat Idee für neues Prequel*


----------



## Phone (4. Juni 2020)

?
Ich steig da nicht mehr durch...Wollte er nicht oder macht aktuell nicht was im Alien Universum?
Die Prometheus und Alien Covenant gehören doch  dazu und wollen auch erklären wo, warum und wieso? 
Was is jetzt schon wieder los das man das ganze neu machen muss?
Also er redet so als ob das alles NEU wäre und wir nichts wissen?

Hieß es nicht das es eine Waffe ist die dazu entwickelt wurde um Lebensform auszulöschen, diese daher auch auf einen "leeren" Planeten gelagert werden.
Ich brauche eine Zusammenfassung xD


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2020)

Bitte nicht, er hat wie man an seinen beiden letzten Alien Filmen und deren massiv abnehmender Qualität sehen konnte, seinen Horizont weit überschritten.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. Juni 2020)

Evtl. sollte man sich die Filme nochmals alle komplett ansehen...Qualität abgenommen? Es wurde stets das gleiche Muster genutzt.


----------



## Basileukum (4. Juni 2020)

"Regisseur Ridley Scott kann sich vorstellen, wieder ins Alien-Filmuniversum zurückzukehren und hat schon eine Idee für ein weiteres Prequel."

Richtigerweise müßte es wohl heißen: "Regisseur Ridley Scott kann gerade etwas mehr Cashflow in der Hosentasche vertragen, am aussichtsreichsten erschien ihm hier die Idee das Alienfranchise noch etwas zu melken."    

Mußt Dir mal vorstellen, es werden alle Nachrichtenagenturen gezwungen anstatt Neusprech die Wahrheit zu schreiben, einfach für ne Woche. Die ganzen Medien werden dann ja praktisch ebenfalls dazu gezwungen das mitzumachen. Da haut es dann massenhaft Konsumopfer das mentale Zäpfchen aus dem Hinterteil.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Evtl. sollte man sich die Filme nochmals alle komplett ansehen...Qualität abgenommen? Es wurde stets das gleiche Muster genutzt.


Du mußt das immer im Bezug zur Zeit des Erscheinungsjahres und der jeweiligen Filmtechnischen Möglichkeiten sehen, dann wird es zunehmend dünner !


----------



## bettenlager (4. Juni 2020)

Kann es sein das er seine letzten 2 Alien Filme vergessen hat?


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Evtl. sollte man sich die Filme nochmals alle komplett ansehen...Qualität abgenommen? Es wurde stets das gleiche Muster genutzt.


Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß es dennoch Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß Quarantänevorschriften auf einem unbekannten Planeten komplett zu ignorieren wie in Covenant total bescheuert ist, ist dieses _"Ui, eine neue Lebensform! Duziduzi, duu"_ gerade des Biologen(!) der Mannschaft dermaßen bescheuert, daß das alleine schon einen ganzen Punkt bei der Gesamtwertung abzieht.

Dann noch Szenen wie _"Michael Fassbender spielt mit sich selbst an seiner Flöte rum"_, was iirc ziemlich schlecht aussah für einen aktuellen Film und außerdem noch _*gähn* __sehr _interessant war und das Ignorieren der interessanten Fragen, die am Ende von Prometheus gestellt wurden.

Und in Prometheus noch das legendäre "Wie man sich vor einem auf einen zurollenden Raumschiff rettet" und vor allem, wie man nach einem Kaiserschnitt überhaupt derart laufen können soll ... nun ja.


----------



## Rookieone (4. Juni 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, daß Quarantänevorschriften auf einem unbekannten Planeten komplett zu ignorieren wie in Covenant total bescheuert ist, ist dieses _"Ui, eine neue Lebensform! Duziduzi, duu"_ gerade des Biologen(!) der Mannschaft dermaßen bescheuert, daß das alleine schon einen ganzen Punkt bei der Gesamtwertung abzieht.



Ja, ist bescheuert, aber genauso verhalten sich Menschen im richtigen Leben nun mal.
 Ganz aktuell zu beobachten: Covid19 Quarantänevorschriften? Tausende drängeln sich ohne Mundschutz auf Demos und schreien rum oder feiern Party oder sonstwas.
Die Notaufnahmen der Krankenhäuser dieser Welt sind voller Leute, die bescheuerte Sachen gemacht haben. Es gibt auch jede Menge Profi-Handwerker, denen Finger fehlen, weil sie einen Fehler gemacht haben.

 Und wenn ein leidenschaftlicher  Exo-Biologe tatsächlich zum 1. Mal eine ausserirdische Lebensform sieht, ist es eigentlich verständlich, dass er völlig abgeht.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und in Prometheus noch das legendäre "Wie man sich vor einem auf einen zurollenden Raumschiff rettet" und vor allem, wie man nach einem Kaiserschnitt überhaupt derart laufen können soll ... nun ja.


Beide Frauen waren keine gedrillten Militärs, sondern Zivilisten in Panik, da laufen viele in die falsche Richtung. Passiert auch im richtigen Leben dauernd. Bei einer Massenpanik kommt es immer zu Toten und Verletzten, obwohl das völlig unnötig ist.
Außerdem rennt Dr. Shaw ja am Ende zur Seite, kurze Zeit später kippt aber auch das Raumschiff zur Seite ... Hilft also auch nicht wirklich.

Warum sollte man nach einem Kaiserschnitt nicht laufen können, wenn man in einem SciFi Film von einem SciFi Operations-Gerät mit SciFi Technik zusammengeklebt wurde? Wieso kann Ripley 57 Jahre in einer Kapsel schlafen und sieht nachher aus wie vorher? Es ist ein Spielfilm, keine Doku!


----------



## AgentDynamic (4. Juni 2020)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Wieso kann Ripley 57 Jahre in einer Kapsel schlafen und sieht nachher aus wie vorher? Es ist ein Spielfilm, keine Doku!



Was im Film nicht erklärt wurde: Die Weyland-Yutani Corporation hatte Jahrzehnte zuvor Tupperware aufgekauft um die "Frisch-halte-Technologie" für die Stasis-Kapseln zu benutzen. ;D


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. Juni 2020)

Für mich verkam Alien mehr und mehr zu einem öden Action-Spektakel. Der erste Alien hatte ja enorm viel Ruhe, Beklemmung, Ungewissheit. Das hat für mich den Film ausgemacht; es dauerte ewig, bis man überhaupt das Alien sah, und damals sah es wirklich gruselig-cool aus. Ich fand auch den zweiten Teil gut, weil er einen schönen Kontrast zum ersten Teil brachte und die Frage in den Mittelpunkt stellte, wie eine hochgerüstete Spezialeinheit sich gegen das Alien schlagen würde. Und das wars. 

Danach kannte man das Alien und eigentlich war alles gesagt. Woher es kam, warum es existierte - blablub, für mich haben all diese Erklärungen eher den Reiz, das Fremdartige genommen, das waren Antworten, an denen ich kein Interesse hatte. Das Alien ist einfach ausgelutscht und an den neueren Filmen nervte mich die Blödheit der Charaktere. Ein bisschen wie in vielen Horror-Filmen: Die größte Gefahr geht von den dämlich handelnden Figuren aus (Komm wir teilen uns auf! Du auf den dunklen Dachboden, ich geh in den Keller...)


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2020)

Das Angst einflößende an Alien waren ja gerade das Ungewisse. Insgesamt haben viele Leute an Alien mitgewirkt und jeder für sich alleine hätte wahrscheinlich nicht gezündet, aber alle zusammen haben etwas Großartiges geschaffen. Dan O’Bannon lieferte auf Basis seiner Arbeiten für Dark Star eine großartige Vorlage für das Drehbuch, in der Ripley allerdings noch ein Mann war. Er rekrutierte die wichtigsten Künstler vom gescheiterten Dune-Projekt. Darunter HR Giger und Moebius, die den visuellen Stil des Films schließlich maßgeblich prägten. Walter Hill und  David Giler fügten die Figur des Andoiden Ash hinzu. Ridley Scott bestand auf Sigourney Weaver als Hauptdarstellerin und was immer man von ihm hält: Scotts Bildgestaltung und Kameraführung gehören bis heute zum handwerklich Besten, was die Filmbranche zu bieten hat. 

Insgesamt hatte Alien einige Mütter und Väter und das große Ungewisse war genau das, was alles zusammenhielt und konsistent erscheinen ließ. Gerade dadurch hatten alle Beteiligten die nötigen Freiheiten ohne dass irgendein halbgarer Plot im Weg war. Irgendwelche nachgeschobenen Erklärungen wirken am Ende ähnlich albern wie die Frage warum die Mona Lisa lächelt. Man verstrickt sich dabei schnell in Widersprüche und landet bei Banalitäten. 

Wenn man aber unbedingt eine Story braucht, dann finde ich die Vorstellung, dass die Aliens durch Evolution entstanden sind, weitaus angsteinflößender als Scotts okkulten Chemiebaukasten. Vor allem wie sieht ein Planet aus, auf dem so etwas entsteht? Wer weiß, nach drei Atomkriegen und 2 Millionen Jahren sehen wir vielleicht auch so aus.


----------



## AlBundyFan (5. Juni 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> "Regisseur Ridley Scott kann sich vorstellen, wieder ins Alien-Filmuniversum zurückzukehren und hat schon eine Idee für ein weiteres Prequel."
> 
> Richtigerweise müßte es wohl heißen: "Regisseur Ridley Scott kann gerade etwas mehr Cashflow in der Hosentasche vertragen, am aussichtsreichsten erschien ihm hier die Idee das Alienfranchise noch etwas zu melken."
> 
> Mußt Dir mal vorstellen, es werden alle Nachrichtenagenturen gezwungen anstatt Neusprech die Wahrheit zu schreiben, einfach für ne Woche. Die ganzen Medien werden dann ja praktisch ebenfalls dazu gezwungen das mitzumachen. Da haut es dann massenhaft Konsumopfer das mentale Zäpfchen aus dem Hinterteil.




das ist blödsinn...1) jeder mensch kan nmehrere motivationen ahben etwas zu tun und 2)warum soll jemand, der in der vergangenheit spaß hatte bei einer sache, diese nicht wiederholen wollen?
das einzige was du zeigst ist, daß du selbst nicht verstehen kannst, wie man freude an seinem tun empfinden kannst.

übrigens ist er mittlerweile in einem alter in dem andere sterben oder im altersheim sitzen und sehr große gesundheitliche probleme haben. es ist also alles andere als verständlich, daß er sich überhaupt so eine sache zutrauen kann gesundheitlich.

es ist mir schleierhaft warum du menschen auf so dumme weiße schlecht dastehen lassen willst.....wahrscheinlich hast du selbst für nichts andere motive als geld und macht.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (5. Juni 2020)

"Die Filmrechte liegen inzwischen bei Disney"

Das darf ja wohl nicht war sein, dass Alien nun auch bei diesem Dr....konzern gelandet ist. Reicht es nicht, dass Disney bereits Pixar und Star Wars zu Cash Cows zombifiziert haben ?

Und dann kommt auch noch dieser unfähige Scott angeschissen. Mittlerweile weiss ich ja warum er früher viel bessere Filme gedreht hat. 

Alleine diese unglaubliche Grosskotzigkeit mit der er selbst Alien 2 abgekanzelt hat und schraubt dann einen Esoterik Schund zum Gotterbarmen zusammen. Nachdem er mit Prometheus vor die Wand gefahren ist wird Covenant zusammengeschustert, um zu retten, was noch zu retten ist. 

Also gar nichts. Alien ist tot. Banalisiert zu einem albernen Kasperletheater mit Androiden und schwarzem Zauberpulver. 

Das auch der ganze Rest mal wieder geistloser Dünnsch... war, geschenkt. Alleine die wirklich grandiose Idee, dass die Aliens statt aus dem Bauchraum aus der Wirbelsäule kommen. Klar, das macht ja auch total Sinn .... nicht.

Geh nach Hause Scott und verschone die Menschheit mit weiterem Quark. Ohne deinen Bruder wird das eh nix.


----------



## djangozulu47 (5. Juni 2020)

da bin ich dafür, woher diese raumschiff kam, hört sich sehr spannend an
was mich auch interessieren würde weil beide schon in einem film zusammenkamen

woher stammen die predatoren?


----------



## Solo-Joe (5. Juni 2020)

Es waren übrigens die "Konstrukteure". 

mMn war Alien 1 ein sehr guter Film. Teil 2 + 3 sind dann aber schon in eine andere Richtung gegangen und etwas stumpfsinniger, wenn auch trotzdem gut.

Prometheus und Covenant fand ich persönlich sogar sehr gelungen. Covenant wirkte stellenweise sehr hastig. Trotzdem wurden beide Filme gut von Michael Fassbender getragen.  Wenn man den Stil beibehält und die Action wieder ein wenig runterschraubt und gen Ende verlagert, könnte das ein guter Film werden.


----------



## KylRoy (6. Juni 2020)

war das Schiff mit den vielen Alien Eiern nicht unterwegs zur Erde um dort die aufsässige Menschheit aus zu löschen?


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Also ich weiß nicht was so einige gegen die Alien Teile nach 1 haben.
Hat von euch damals überhabt jemand Alien 1 Original im Kino gesehen? So viele in meinem Alter sind hier auch nicht.
Teils war der Film nämlich frustrierend langweilig wenn man wie ich als 15-16 Jähriger da drin war.
Ja es gab ein paar gute Momente, aber das waren Sekunden Bruchteile, und gesehen hat man eigentlich gar nichts. Nur Schreie und eine entsetzte Crew.
Das beste und der Schockmoment überhaupt war noch der aufgeplatzte Bauch.  Das war es dann aber auch schon.
10 oder 20 Jahre oder noch später kann man den Film eventuell anders beurteilen. Aber damals, also Original wenn man ihn gesehen hat, also ich weiß nicht, so toll war er dann doch nicht.
Teil 3 dann richtig später fand ich z.B. sehr viel besser, also von der Thematik her und Schauspielerisch sowieso. Selbst T 4 war besser. Und die letzten Teile waren auch gerade wegen M. Fassbender richtig gut.
Nur T 2, also das war eher auf Ballerorgie getrimmt, obwohl auch der seine Momente hatte.
Ist aber eben nur meine P. Meinung.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> "Die Filmrechte liegen inzwischen bei Disney"
> 
> Das darf ja wohl nicht war sein, dass Alien nun auch bei diesem Dr....konzern gelandet ist. Reicht es nicht, dass Disney bereits Pixar und Star Wars zu Cash Cows zombifiziert haben ?
> 
> Und dann kommt auch noch dieser unfähige Scott angeschissen. Mittlerweile weiss ich ja warum er früher viel bessere Filme gedreht hat.



keine Sorge, du kannst weiterhin Heucheln und so tun als hätten die Alten Filme keine Politische Botschaft oder anderen Sprüchen lächerlich machen wie so zu tun als würde Disney Star Wars ausschlachten
Ich meine Star Wars, da merkt man halt dass halt die Filme eh nie gesehen hast wenn glaubst DAS wäre was neues und nicht seit etwas dass es seit 77 gäbe

Und am Ende soll das auch noch wie beleidigungen echte Kritik sein


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was so einige gegen die Alien Teile nach 1 haben. ...
> Teils war der Film nämlich frustrierend langweilig wenn man wie ich als 15-16 Jähriger da drin war.. ..
> Teil 3 dann richtig später fand ich z.B. sehr viel besser, also von der Thematik her und Schauspielerisch sowieso. Selbst T 4 war besser. Und die letzten Teile waren auch gerade wegen M. Fassbender richtig gut.
> Nur T 2, also das war eher auf Ballerorgie getrimmt, obwohl auch der seine Momente hatte.



langatmig <> langweilig.

Gerade beim ersten Mal sehen macht das doch auch die Spannung aus, da man (noch) nicht weiß, ob und wenn: wann Mr. "Here, Kitty, Kitty" Opfer des Aliens wird.
Ich fand und finde den ersten Film klasse.

Kann aber ebensowenig nachvollziehen was an 2-4 schlecht sein soll.
Gut, _Ressurection _hat ein Problem mit dem Pacing der Story - da steht man dann minutenlang rum und diskutiert/entdeckt, dann wird plötzlich wieder gerannt, dann steht man wieder minutenlang rum, dann wird plötzlich wieder gerannt, ...
... aber davon und vom zermatschten geborenen Alien Design abgesehen ist der Film ziemlich gut

_Prometheus _ist trotz einiger schwächen noch ganz brauchbar; _Covenant _hingegen halte ich für großen Murks auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Okey, Covenant muss man nicht unbedingt mögen.
Aber ich finde die Serie hat sich in allen ganz gut gehalten. Will sagen, und das denke ich wolltest du auch ausdrücken, das nicht alles nach T1 schlecht war so wie manche es von sich geben.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2020)

Scott hätte mal vor Jahren das geplante Gladiator Sequel machen sollen. Jetzt ist er rentenreif.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Okey, Covenant muss man nicht unbedingt mögen.
> Aber ich finde die Serie hat sich in allen ganz gut gehalten. Will sagen, und das denke ich wolltest du auch ausdrücken, das nicht alles nach T1 schlecht war so wie manche es von sich geben.



Die ersten 4 finde ich alle klasse - ua eben, *weil* sie auch so unterschiedlich sind.

_Prometheus_ war vom Ansatz her ganz ordentlich, hätte aber wie im HISHE Spoof als Handlungsstrang in das in Alien 1 gefundene Schiff enden müssen.

Mit den durchaus berechtigten offenen Fragen vom Ende von  _Prometheus_ hätte man aber mehr anfangen müssen als die Leute, die sie beantworten können, einfach zu vernichten.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Jo, da bin ich bei dir. Sehe das im Großen auch so.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

Mit 3 konnte ich mich nie anfreunden, vermutlich weil mit Teil 2 deutlich mehr Dampf in die Horrorstory kam, da war 3 Evolutions bzw. Budget technisch ein Rückschritt mit Minibudget (optisch zumindest, das ist ja mit) und die Anbindung der Story dazu fand ich auch nicht so pralle.
Prometheus enttäuschte mich eher durch die mangelhafte 3D Technik und mit dem Schluß wurde ich auch nicht so grün. Covenant hat irgendwie alles kaputt gemacht und war mMn der mit riesigen Abstand schlechteste von der Story.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Also ich fand den 3. Teil von der Story her recht interessant, eben anders.
Aber richtig gut fand ich dann T. 4.
Vor allem das Basketball Spiel. Hehe


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juni 2020)

Ich mochte den zweiten ganz gerne. Der dritte Teil ging auch noch, der vierte hatte dieses unästhetische Menschenxeno, Prometheus war jetzt so lala und Covenant habe ich vor kurzem geschaut und mich (auch nach dem Assassin’s Creed-Film) gefragt, was an dem Fassbender so toll sein soll. 

Alles in allem mag ich also die ersten drei immer noch am liebsten.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mit 3 konnte ich mich nie anfreunden, ...



Bei Alien 3 ist der Director's Cut besser.


Fun Fact: Laut ursprünglichem Plan sollte der Gefängnisplanet aus Holz gebaut sein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juni 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Laut ursprünglichem Plan sollte der Gefängnisplanet aus Holz gebaut sein.



cool. wenn das alien dann verreckt, schmilzt der komplett auseinander


----------



## BismarckderEchte (6. Juni 2020)

Die Prequels waren doch teilweise richtig gut. Eher komme ich mit den älteren Filmen nicht klar. Das ganze Universum hat doch auch Potential. Spielt nicht auch Bladerunnner im gleichen Universum?

Wenn da mal endlich ne klare Linie und auch logisch erklärt wird, wieso weshalb etc. dann könnte man vieles aus dem Universum rausholen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei Alien 3 ist der Director's Cut besser.
> 
> 
> Fun Fact: Laut ursprünglichem Plan sollte der Gefängnisplanet aus Holz gebaut sein.


Definitiv !
Hmm ein Planet aus Holz ? 

Wohl eher eine Art "Abenteuerspielplatz", aber ob das in diese Zeitachse passt ... insofern besser so.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (6. Juni 2020)

Es ist wahr, dass die Alien-Filme viele loretechnische Fragen aufwerfen, aber die ewige Frage nach dem Sinn des Ganzen gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu. 



> Warum sollte eine Kreatur wie diese "gemacht" werden...


Na, weil ein irgend so ein verblödeter Wissenschaftler seine Frau in einem tragischen Unfall verlor und sich seither Rache an der Menschheit geschworen hat.



> ...und warum reiste sie in einer Art Kriegsschiff, dass diese Ladung an Eiern an Bord hatte.


Na, weil der Typ gleichzeitig ein Nazi war und in der Zwischenzeit seine eigene Armee gründete.

Was bräuchte denn ein guter Alien-Film heutzutage? Allein das Besinnen auf seine Serienwurzeln wird nicht reichen.


----------



## 1xok (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was so einige gegen die Alien Teile nach 1 haben.
> Hat von euch damals überhabt jemand Alien 1 Original im Kino gesehen? So viele in meinem Alter sind hier auch nicht.
> Teils war der Film nämlich frustrierend langweilig wenn man wie ich als 15-16 Jähriger da drin war.



Ich hab ihn mit 12 teilweise auf VHS gesehen und hatte danach jahrelang Angst davor.


----------



## Chroom (7. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich fand den 3. Teil von der Story her recht interessant, eben anders.
> Aber richtig gut fand ich dann T. 4.
> Vor allem das Basketball Spiel. Hehe



Jup. Und nicht zu vergessen die Endszene , wo das HumanAlien in den Weltraum gesaugt wird mit dem Geschrei.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. Juni 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Scott hätte mal vor Jahren das geplante Gladiator Sequel machen sollen. Jetzt ist er rentenreif.





> Der tote Maximus (Russell Crowe) wird in Caves Version von den alten römischen Göttern auf die Erde zurückgeschickt – und zwar in die Vergangenheit. Denn Jupiter und Co. liegen im Sterben, weil die meisten ihrer ehemaligen Anhänger nur noch an den einen Gott glauben, der seinen Sohn für die Menschen opferte. Maximus soll nun verhindern, dass Jesus jemals zum Märtyrer wird – indem er ihn vorher tötet („Terminator“-Style). Da die Geschichte weit in der Vergangenheit angesiedelt ist („Gladiator“ selbst spielt rund 180 Jahre nach Christi Geburt), wäre Maximus die einzige Verbindung zum Original.
> Dass niemand diese Idee wirklich umsetzen wollte, ist verständlich. Das wäre doch ziemlich abgefahren und wir können uns richtig vorstellen, wie Studiobosse sich nur ungläubig am Kopf gekratzt haben, als ihnen dieses Konzept gepitcht wurde. Wer dann schließlich den Stecker zog, ist umstritten. Laut Cave habe Crowe die Idee nicht gemocht und direkt abgelehnt. Laut Ridley Scott habe der Star aber für das Skript gekämpft. Scott bezeichnet Caves Drehbuch auch als „erzählerisch brillant“, es sei aber dann halt am Ende inhaltlich einfach nicht durchzusetzen gewesen.


 Quelle: "Gladiator 2" kommt wirklich: So soll das Sequel von Ridley Scott aussehen! - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
In diesem Sinne:
*"ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?"*


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte immer gedacht daß sich Teil 2 um den befreiten Farbigen drehen sollte?

Was Du hier rausgekramt hast ist natürlich totaler Murks. Ich weiß nicht wie besoffen oder zugekifft Ridley Scott war als er die Idee und die noch als Gut betrachtet hatte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Juni 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie besoffen oder zugekifft Ridley Scott war als er die Idee und die noch als Gut betrachtet hatte.



Der Witz ist ja, die Idee an sich ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber auch nur wenn der erste Gladiator massig mythische Elemente mit Gottheitenbezug gehabt hätte.
Der erste Gladiator hatte aber überhaupt keine dieser Elemente, sondern war ein halbwegs "realistischer" Streifen mit einem Sechserpack Action.
Aber ja, das sind so Ideen die wohl nur im Drogenrausch als gut oder logische Fortführung erscheinen.


----------

